# Controlar la intensidad de la bombilla con 0v a 5v



## mireia (Ene 13, 2006)

Quiero controlar la intensidad de luz de una bombilla corriente usando una tension de 0 a 5v.... Por lo que tengo entendido, para hacer esto es necesario usar un transistor, aunque no se que clase de transistor deberia usar!

La tension de entrada la envio desde el miditron, y conecto la base del transistor al + de miditron. El colector a una pata de la bombilla, y a otra los 220v. La tierra del enchufe de la bombilla deberia ir a la tierra del miditron.

Esto es asi? o voy a quemar algo?
Que transistor necesito?

esta es la documentacion del miditron, por si acaso:

http://eroktronix.com/miditron_manual.pdf


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 14, 2006)

kieres controlar 220V mediante una entrada de 5v? yo tengo algo parecido, 8 reles controlados por el lpt del pc, ke el voltaje es parecido, yo te aconsejo ke lo hagas mediante reles y transistores, a no ser ke encuentres un transistor ke aguante todo el consumo (yo no lo conozco) pero si te interesa mi montaje avisame y te envio los eskemas y tal, y es mas seguro. Yo para controlar un rele uso un BC547 pero no sera la misma corriente ke tu usaras.


----------



## mireia (Ene 15, 2006)

Lo de los reles ya lo tengo hecho, aunque al final sin transistores, directamente al rele (¿quemaré algo?)

lo que queria ahora era graduar la cantidad de luz que emite la bombilla con el ordenador... no se si habra un transistor lo bastante fuerte, preguntaré mañana en la tienda de electronica....


----------



## josepower (Ene 15, 2006)

Apreciados amigos, debéis recurrir al control de fase, que es la técnica más utilizada para este tipo de aplicaciones. Dado que la señal de consigna es de baja tensión, en este caso de 0 a 5 volts, será preciso aislar de forma galvánica u óptica dicha señal de control con respecto al contro de potencia. 

Para tal fin, me decanto por la opción óptica usando cualquier optoacoplador estándar, en ese caso, optotriac con detección del paso por cero de la red para evitar y minimizar las sobretensiones en la carga en los momentos de conexión y de desconexión. El circuito de control, tan solo se basará en una fuente de alimentación variable de 0 a 5 volts que polarize el otro extremo del optotriac, es decir, el led del opto, así de simple. 

Recuerden colocar redes RC en paralelo con el triac para la supresión de transitorios. Espero haberles ayudado, un saludo,

José Antonio
Power Electronics Engineer


----------



## Raflex (Ene 15, 2006)

Hola, efectivamente como dice jose necesitas un control de fase, puedes hacer un circuito simple que se llama control lineal, hay mucha informaciónrfmacion al respecto en la red. Otra solucion es mediante el mismo puerto de la computadora hacer el control, tendrias que utilizar un bit de estado (entrada) y uno de datos (salida), en el de estado vas a monitorear los cruces por cero (puedes utilizar un comparador de cruce por cero) y con el de datos vas a mandar la salida que active el optotriac, si quieres variar la intensidad agregas un retardo entre cada cruce por cero para enviar dato a la salida.


----------



## mireia (Ene 16, 2006)

Muchas gracias chicos, esto del control lineal parece interesante. Ando un poco perdida.... por casualidad no tendreis un link a una web que muestre uno de estos cacharros y com debe hacerse el montaje? o un esquema?

Intentare montarlo si me aclaro, aunque lo mas seguro es que lo encargue a los ingenieros de la tienda.....


----------



## josepower (Ene 16, 2006)

Hola de nuevo, aunque no es exactamente la aplicación, el control de fase lo puedes implementar con el famoso MOC3041 tal y como os dije antes, se trata de un optotriac con detección del paso por cero que deberá atacar a un triac externo, y dependiendo de la potencia a manejar, será conveniente refrigerarlo, os mando una web para que veáis un ejemplo:

http://213.97.130.124/modpot/modpot.htm

Un saludo,

José Antonio Andres
Power Electronics Engineer


----------



## Raflex (Ene 16, 2006)

Hola, aqui tienes el esquematico del control lineal, con el potenciometro ajustas el angulo de disparo deseado, que con este circuito se logra de 0 a 180º.


----------



## mireia (Ene 17, 2006)

Muchas gracias por todo chicos, estoy aprendiendo un monton.

verdad que este esquema me va que ni pintado?

http://usuarios.lycos.es/tervenet/Montajes/control_de_potencia_con_triac.htm


tengo dudas sobre el disipador termico... que es? es una especie de zócalo donde coloco el triac?
como sabre que patitas del triac son las que debo conectar?

de verdad muchas gracias por vuestra paciencia.... puedo llegar a ser muy engorrosa.....

ay perdonad otra cosa mas..... alguien me puede explicar que es eso de las redes RC????


----------



## Raflex (Ene 17, 2006)

Efectivamente ese circuito te sirve, aunque solo actuaria como on-off, no podrias controlar la intensidad.

El disipador es una placa metalica que va montada sobre el elemento de potencia para que se distribuya el calor en toda su area y no solo en el elemento de potencia.


----------



## mireia (Ene 18, 2006)

no me sirve????? claro, yo no quiero hacer on/off, para eso ya tengo los reles..... pues ya me habia comprado los componentes y todo..... coño, pues ese circuito parecia sencillo...

entonces el circuito que has colgado Raflex, es todo lo que necesito para hacer mi movida? pero yo no uso un potenciometro ni una fuente a 12v... supongo que deberia recalcular las resistencias para 5v.... oye, y hay cosas en el circuito que no se que son...

creia que era mas sencillo...
me dan ganas de abandonar


----------



## mireia (Ene 18, 2006)

he encontrado este modulito para domotica, controlable con tensiones de 0 a 5v..... podeis hecharle una ojeada a ver si esto me podria servir....

http://www.ingeniumsl.com/productoR1500S.htm#caracteristicas

ey, y muchas gracias


----------



## Raflex (Ene 18, 2006)

Si, ese aparato soluciona tu problema facilmente.


----------



## pablo_aries (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola....yo tengo este circuito, tal vez te sirva, el opto es un MOC3041 y no un 3014 como dice la imagen...!


----------



## knantonito (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola a todos,

No sé si me he incorporado tarde a este foro pero lo que busco es algo parecido.

Lo que quiero es poder controlar automáticamente la intensidad de luz de una habitación. Para ello según un sensor de luz conectado a un microcontrolador (DEMOQE128) genero una señal periodica de 2.5V con el ciclo de trabajo configurable conectado a un optotriac y este a una bombilla de la red eléctrica. 

Si utilizo el optotriac MOC3011 tendría en la bombilla señal cuando tenga un uno en la puerta del optotriac, teniendo el inconveniente del ruido y posibles daños provocado por los picos.

Con el MOC3041 que tiene detector de paso por cero (evitando esos problemas), solo conduciría si la tensión de puerta coincide con los paso por cero de la señal alterna. ¿Esto es cierto?

Si por ejemplo mi ciclo de trabajo es del 50 % tendremos que poner una señal periódica con un periodo de la mitad del periodo de la señal eléctrica y ciclo del 50 %. Para tener solo la mitad del semiciclo positivo y la mitad del semiciclo negativo. ¿Si el uno lógico en la puerta de mi optotriac no coincide en el paso por cero de la señal de la red eléctrica no conduciría, no?,¿Qué se hace para que coincida la fase de las dos señales?, ¿el circuito anterior me solucionaría mi problema?

¿Qué es lo creéis más óptimo para mis necesidades?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 8, 2009)

En realidad no se si entendí mal, pero parece que tu sensor de luz genera una onda cuadrada?

El diagrama que publicó Pablo necesita a la entrada un nivel de voltaje entre 0 y 5 VCD, el angulo de fase que determina que tan encendida estará la lámpara es controlado por el voltaje de entrada de CD.

Si lo que tienes es una señal periodica cuadrada que varia en su ciclo de trabajo de acuerdo con la luz que recibe el sensor _(que vendria siendo un PWM controlado con luz)_ puedes utilizar simplemente un FET para controlar la lampara.

Aqui un post que te podria enseñar como...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/control-alta-potencia-pwm-usando-lm555-mosfet-13008/


----------



## knantonito (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola, Luís?

La señal cuadrada la genero con microcontrolador. El ciclo de trabajo de esta señal si que depende del sensor de luz. En el post que me has dicho, dice que lo que yo busco es opto-aislador con salida de triac conectada a un MOSFET. El chip MOC3041 es eso pero sin el MOSFET de alta tensión. No me ha quedado muy claro podría ser esta conexión.

Un saludo.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Muy cierto, el que te comentaba esta en CD y es de baja potencia. 

Puedes probar con el circuito de arriba ya que teoricamente debe funcionar, pero trata de acondicionar tu señal PWM de 2.5V a 5V con algun transistor antes de alimentar el MOC, para que a este entre la señal de pulsos pero con nivel de 5VCD, para que varíe entre 0 y 5. 

Yo simule en proteus un PWM con un MOC y un TRIAC y funciona bien..... se veria algo como lo que te dejo en el adjunto con un ciclo del 50%. Algo curioso que muestra la simulacion (si tienes el proteus te la mando tambien) es que con un ciclo de trabajo mayor al 50% la lampara encenderá menos, y con un ciclo menor al 50% la lampara encenderá mas.... prueba y nos comentas que sale.

Ahhh y si, soy luis   

Nos conocemos de algun otro foro o lado?

Saludos!


----------



## knantonito (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola Luis, yo soy Antonio. No nos conocemos de otro foro, simplemente es que me resultaba raro llamarte LHYAZ y vi en la imagen "Luis Her..." (no se ve muy bien, por eso la interrogación) y lo vi mas correcto.

No tengo el proteus pero ya mismo lo estoy buscando, así que si me mandas la simulación te lo agradecería. Me va a venir bien para presentar los circuitos y las graficas para la memoria del mi proyecto.

Probaré lo que me dices y ya te comento por aquí como va la cosa.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, entonces te la adjunto y esperemos tu proyecto salga bien. Si estas trabajando con un pic, puedes cambiar el circuito que pongo _(es el que está en el post que te comentaba)_ por el de tu PIC ya que con el proteus se puede hacer, siempre y cuando tengas el archivo .HEX para cargar desde el proteus. 
A y en mi avatar aparece mi nombre real, Luis Herrera   

Saludos!


----------



## JPineda (Nov 15, 2009)

hey, alguien me puede ayudar, necesito controlar la luminosidad de una lampara DC, pero con un mosfet


----------



## drummy (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola muy buenas...

tengo una duda acerca del dimmer, como por ejemplo, el controlador por un MOC3041...como el que publicó pablo_aries en este post. La resistencia que esta en la parte del circuito de potencia...tiene que ser distinta a la otra??? Si le añado al triac el circuito RC, las resistencias y el condensador deben ser especiales??? Es decir, son especiales para circuitos de potencia...o puedo ponerle la misma que para el circuito de 5VDC ???

Gracias!!!

Un saludo,
Iker.


----------



## jamber (Abr 8, 2010)

Raflex dijo:


> Hola, aqui tienes el esquematico del control lineal, con el potenciometro ajustas el angulo de disparo deseado, que con este circuito se logra de 0 a 180º.
> 
> Si necesitas mas explicaion de su funcionamiento pon tu mail para enviarte un reporte de practica que hice sobre su funcionamiento, donde se incluye formas de onda de cada etapa y salida.



Amigo sera que me puedes enviar el reporte a mi correo, es que tengo q hacer un proyecto similiar. Mi correo es:


----------



## anukdia (Dic 13, 2010)

Raflex dijo:


> Hola, aqui tienes el esquematico del control lineal, con el potenciometro ajustas el angulo de disparo deseado, que con este circuito se logra de 0 a 180º.


 

Hola, en referencia a este esquema, ¿que tipo de diodos y transistores usa?

como el lm339 es cuadruple ¿se podrian poner 2 ó 3 canales mas?

gracias



Raflex dijo:


> Hola, aqui tienes el esquematico del control lineal, con el potenciometro ajustas el angulo de disparo deseado, que con este circuito se logra de 0 a 180º.


 
no puedo volver a adjuntar el esquema, me refiero al post tuyo del 16-01-2006, y me gustaria que me dijeras los 12 v. son simples o 12-12-0.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Dic 22, 2010)

Aqui te paso otro circuito para control lineal de fase por medio de una tensión (3) o un potenciometro.
Este esta probado y reprobado, tienes dos opciones, por trafo de impulsos o por triac optoacoplado, cada uno con sus ventajas e inconvenientes, si la carga es una lampara normal el disparo va de 180º a 0º si la carga es inductiva el disparo va desde 180º hasta el argumento de la carga, pudiendo bajar de ahi pero con los problemas que eso conlleva.

Saludos.
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/controlfase.jpg/


----------



## anukdia (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola, sobre el esquema de la pagina anterior lo he modificado un poco para ampliar el numero de canales, lo que no se, y por eso someto a vuestra consideracion, es si es factible esta modificación.

Un saludo


----------



## rodri_go100 (Dic 23, 2010)

En principio deberia funcionar, pero ese circuito solo permite el disparo del triac en los semiciclos positivos, osea, el disparo va de 180º a 90º, con lo que solo podrias controlar la potencia desde 0% hasta el 50% con carga resistiva.

El que puse yo, permite el control en todo el rango de disparo posible, además de que es lineal, aunque eso no suele importar mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## anukdia (Dic 24, 2010)

ok, en el tuyo, si lo quiero conectar con el opto, tendria que conectar el punto 4 y gnd ¿y el punto 5? o tendria que conectar punto 5 y 4 a la entrada del opto?
¿y para poner varios canales?
Un

un saludo y feliz navidad


----------



## anukdia (Dic 24, 2010)

gracias rodrigo100, adjunto un pdf para que le eches un vistazo, creo que el opto se conecta como he marcado, y solo una preguna mas, las uniones marcadas con un circulo ¿no van conectadas? ¿verdad?


----------



## rodri_go100 (Dic 25, 2010)

Las uniones que has marcado no van conectadas, normalmente cuando veas un circuito que te lleve a confusión, busca puntos gruesos de unión entre cruces, si hay alguno, esque los cruces que no lo llevan no van conectados, y los que si llevan el punto grueso si que van conectados.

Para poner varios canales, tendrias que cortar el circuito antes del operacional, tomando para todos la tensión en el condensador, y la otra la de los respectivos potenciometros para controlar el angulo de disparo de cada canal.

Saludos, y feliz navidad.


----------



## anukdia (Dic 25, 2010)

Ok, gracias por tu respuesta,  me he aclarado bastante, creo que no es dificil de montar hasta para un neofito como yo.

FELICES FIESTAS


----------

